# Holeshot Painting



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Does anyone know if Holeshot Painting is still around?? Or who could do some custom painting on Lexan or vacuformed bodies for me like he used to do?
Thanks,
Fordcowboy
Missouri


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Don´t know about them, but there´s this guy at Dallas Slot Cars that does phemoninal work.
His name is Mac.
Here´s his website...
www.spraysbymac.com

Rich


----------

